# SCROLL SAWING METAL



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

It just interred my little mind that most folks owning a scroll saw has never used one to saw on metal???
We lost an extention lock for our dining table underneath one side back about 20 years ago and I ordered some Olson metal cutting blades took the one on the other side off for a pattern and had it cut out in a few minutes.







About never found a picture but I knew when I get through making some things I take a picture of the things for later use


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Aluminum was one of the reasons I bought my scroll saw in the first place. I used it for custom computer case related stuff. I had a friend in that hobby who did a TON of pretty extensive aluminum cutting with his scroll saw


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Please don't mix metal cutting and wood cutting on the same tool. You'll put deep scrapes into a _good_ wood piece after cutting metal, when you miss one *little* speck of metal chip! DAMHIKT


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

You will find it much harder to scroll saw stainless steel or mill files. Thin sheet metal may be hard to cut with coarse blades.


----------

